# aide pour création icônes os x sous Leopard



## silence444 (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour j'ai un imac intel 20  sous Leopard , j'aimerais connaître l'astuce la plus simple pour transformer une image jpeg ou autre format en format icônes ( je ne connais pas le format désolé ) ... en fait j'ai mes vidéos dans une dossier et j'aimerais coller une image ou une photo à la place des icône de mes vidéos pour les reconnaître plus rapidement de visuel . ( j'espère être clair ... ) existe t'il un logiciel en français si possible ou une astuce ????

merci d'avance 


silence


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour

Tu peux utiliser Viou pour combiner des images sur une icône de dossier ou aussi GraphicConverter pour créer une icône à partir d'une image


----------



## ceslinstinct (25 Février 2008)

silence444 a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai un imac intel 20  sous Leopard , j'aimerais connaître l'astuce la plus simple pour transformer une image jpeg ou autre format en format icônes ( je ne connais pas le format désolé ) ... en fait j'ai mes vidéos dans une dossier et j'aimerais coller une image ou une photo à la place des icône de mes vidéos pour les reconnaître plus rapidement de visuel . ( j'espère être clair ... ) existe t'il un logiciel en français si possible ou une astuce ????
> 
> merci d'avance
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Teste *img2icns *après avoir coché si c'est pour un fichier ou dossier.

http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/img2icns.html

@+


----------



## tweek (25 Février 2008)

IconComposer. Gratuit et made by Apple. Se trouve sur ton DVD d'install dans les dev tools


----------



## schwebb (1 Mars 2008)

img2icns fonctionne bien, aussi.

Je déplace dans "Customisation"&#8230;


----------

